# Rediculous...



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

"best puppies in the world!"
http://www.metro.co.uk/news/article..._guard_dog&in_article_id=750915&in_page_id=34
](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Jenn Caskill (Oct 7, 2009)

oh wow.... high energy and retarded... Lovely combination...


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

hahahaha well thee you go, all the problems are solved
maybe he could breed Obama to George Bush, the kids could take over the whole world but give a speech to make everyone love them for it

anyone here have a real problem with your mali tiring out?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike Lauer said:


> anyone here have a real problem with your mali tiring out?


No .. LOL!


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I have know idea what a Husky could due too improve upon a Mali, make a fast sled puller???


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Whaaaat??? Mals x husky are not a viable cross?? First time I hear of two breeds that cannot produce healthy pups - makes no sense, they're all DOGS. Or was that just the one breeder's two dogs?

I remember hearing that a pitbull x mal would be the hot new working breed, a while back (at least both of those could bite?). What ever happened to them... :roll::lol:[-X


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Finally! An attack dog that can chase a car from coast to coast! Just put a GPS collar on it and follow along.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Tim Lynam said:


> Finally! An attack dog that can chase a car from coast to coast! Just put a GPS collar on it and follow along.



LOL!!! This is going to be good!!! I'm going to follow along just to see how it turns out. Ridiculously stupid cross. If the pups always died or the dogs wouldn't breed, then WTF?!!! How many more hints could you possibly need?!!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I guess they could have spared the news speculation and just checked out the one that's in rescue up here. Pretty dog by the way. Is anyone
looking for a very wild, driven dog that will probably run away in about 18 seconds after being let out? If so let me know


----------



## Mike D'Abruzzo (Oct 6, 2009)

](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)
](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)
](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)
](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)
](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)

I just did this to save everyone else the trouble of banging their own head who reads the article.....


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

THANK YOU, mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Craziness, I'd hate to see the mals on a gangline trying to pull a sled.....


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

very nice mike. lol


----------



## Jessica Gainer (Oct 9, 2009)

I hate to see people creating "new breeds" idiots have no idea, that just because you have two different breeds, breed them together, it does not make a new breed, it makes it a mix!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I love that the breeder is able to pick and choose which characteristics the puppy will inherit from either parent. Awesome. More breeders should do that.

Also, anyone else have a (healthy) Malinois that 'tires easily'? Only had one Mal, but that is not how I would describe him.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Huskinois....? WTF

So tragic.


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Whaaaat??? Mals x husky are not a viable cross?? First time I hear of two breeds that cannot produce healthy pups - makes no sense, they're all DOGS. Or was that just the one breeder's two dogs?
> 
> I remember hearing that a pitbull x mal would be the hot new working breed, a while back (at least both of those could bite?). What ever happened to them... :roll::lol:[-X


They Won the NVBK Cat2 several years ago i think lol :mrgreen:


----------

